# Active Morning



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

22-25mph winds.....not real cold......just didnt think it was going to be much of a morning so I went out anyways and hunted a creek side.....glad I went! Seen 7 different bucks and 3 does! Had three bucks present a shot but of course they were the smallest of the 7! Had two NICE Bucks come into range but never presented a shot.....both were nice 140"+ deer! It was nothing but constant deer movement up until about 8:45 and it just stopped. Going out again this evening so hopefully they bed down for the early afternoon and pick up this evening! I know my time is coming soon to send a rage through the cage.....would be nice if it were tonight so I could be done hunting and focus on getting my ice fishing stuff around! lol:!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Now is the time to be in the stand, even if we have high winds, rain, snow...whatever...its peak rut and it was amazing last night!! I saw 7 deer 5 bucks and actually tagged a giant doe last evening at 530. If you arent in the stand right now!!!! YOU ARE WRONG, GET OUT THERE !!! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Take it both of you are in northern Ohio? It's not happening yet in areas of southern Ohio yet.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya I am in northern ohio.....hunting actually right outside fremont. I went back out tonight and seen three more bucks and two does.....activity is awesome! I tried taking photos this evening but without the flash the pictures were junk.......ive had probably 10 different times where ive had bucks 15 yards from me or less......from nice 8 pts to 4 pts.....this one property ive seen 7 different bucks so far.....after tonight ive seen three shooters.....i just want to put my tag on something im getting anxious now lol!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Glad to hear you guys are seeing activity. I am heading back down to southern Ohio and hunting Friday- Sunday. Hopefully it will be going on down there by then.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

I was actually in my tree stand last night when that storm rolled through. (Wood Co.) Saw the first of the lightening, and busted my butt to get back home...about 3/4 of a mile from my stand. Got home just as shigles and gutters started flying off the house. Watched three deer ride the storm out in the middle of the field behind the house. Wanted to get out there this morning but the kids have a two hour delay  Maybe an afternoon hunt is in order!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It was on last week in Hocking county....scrapes appearing everywhere....then the weekend nothing,at least at my place  scrapes not being attended, unless the bucks moved on to greener pastures  .....the wind did suck for hunting though(the weekend)....but still not much happening


----------

